# loop-aes module "Invalid module format"??? [SOLVED]

## flatelin

I emerged loop-aes with no problem at all, but when I 'modprobe loop' I receive the following message:

```

FATAL: Error inserting loop (/lib/modules/2.6.35.3/block/loop.ko): Invalid module format

```

I googled a bit, but as unable to find anything helpful.

Anyone have any idea what's going on?

Here's my emerge --info output just in case it's helpful to anyone:

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.35.3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35.3-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_M_540_@_2.53GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 01 Sep 2010 01:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://portage.scanningtech.fedex.com/portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri exchange fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k ldap loop-aes mmx modules mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python readline reflection session spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs tcpd tiff unicode win32codecs x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Solution: turn loopback support off in the kernel. It can't coexist with loop-aes.Last edited by flatelin on Tue Sep 21, 2010 7:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eyoung100

 *flatelin wrote:*   

> I emerged loop-aes with no problem at all, but when I 'modprobe loop' I receive the following message:
> 
> ```
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting loop (/lib/modules/2.6.35.3/block/loop.ko): Invalid module format
> ...

 

Try updating your os-headers to match your currently running kernel.  See Gentoo Packages /package/sys-kernel/linux-headers.  Since you are running an ~arch kernel, I'll assume you know how to do this.  After updating headers recompile kernel and try reinserting module.

----------

## flatelin

Thanks for your suggestion! I updated my linux-headers to match my kernel version and rebuilt. I still see the same behavior.

Looking at the output of 'emerge loop-aes', I'm under the impression that it compiles against /usr/src/linux rather than the separately packaged linux-headers, ut I didn't dig further to confirm that's what's happening.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

flatelin,

Try 

```
ebuild -1 module-init-tools
```

if that fails rebuild and reinstall your kernel, starting from make clean.

You have either changed gcc between making the kernel and loop-aes or changed another key configuration option that requires a full kernel rebuild.

----------

## flatelin

I've rebuilt my kernel starting from 'make clean' and I'm still seeing the exact same behavior.

I'm in the process of rebuilding my entire toolchain (gcc, glibc, binutils, libtool) and when I'm finished, I'll rebuild my kernel starting from a 'make mrproper' and then rebuild loop-aes and see if that gets me anywhere.

I'm a little mystified as to what's going on here. For the last several years, whenever I build a new kernel, I just re-aim /usr/src/linux and rebuild loop-aes. I've never had any problem before this.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

flatelin,

Check 

```
uname -a
```

ensure you are running the kernel you think you are and it was built at the date/time you remember rebuilding the kernel.

If thats ok, are there any errors building loop-aes ?

----------

## eyoung100

 *flatelin wrote:*   

> I've rebuilt my kernel starting from 'make clean' and I'm still seeing the exact same behavior.
> 
> I'm in the process of rebuilding my entire toolchain (gcc, glibc, binutils, libtool) and when I'm finished, I'll rebuild my kernel starting from a 'make mrproper' and then rebuild loop-aes and see if that gets me anywhere.
> 
> I'm a little mystified as to what's going on here. For the last several years, whenever I build a new kernel, I just re-aim /usr/src/linux and rebuild loop-aes. I've never had any problem before this.

 

As another branch of thought here, since Neddy and I are on the same page on Kernel behavior, did you update /boot/grub/grub.conf to point to your new kernel?  Also, post the output of ls -al /usr/src/

As a side note, a few tree updates back the stable kernel was bumped back from 2.6.35 to 2.6.34, but to confirm that is part of our problem, the listing will tell me.  For help rebuilding the toolchain see the emerge wrapper in my signature.  While it's a little old, it does it's job.

----------

## flatelin

Okay, I've got it working now.

The issue was that I was building loopback support into my kernel. Apparently you can't have loopback both in the kernel and provided by loop-aes. Rebuilding the kernel without loopback support fixed my issue.

Thanks for all your help!

----------

